# WM Fiji in September - how tough to book



## Sandy VDH (Jun 12, 2021)

Just pondering another Fiji stay in 2022. 

How much demand is there for Fiji in September?

Should I try to rent via a Worldmark owner?  Do they have to own a specific type of Worldmark to get access to Fiji?  Or is september viable for Club Pass.  I doubt it based on my 2019 experience, but I didn't try planning it until only 4 months out.


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2021)

Just wondering. How long is the flight to Fiji for you and what route do you take? Mahalo


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 12, 2021)

slip said:


> Just wondering. How long is the flight to Fiji for you and what route do you take? Mahalo



When I went in 2019 I flew Fiji Airways LAX to NAN direct.  12 hour flight.


----------



## sue1947 (Jun 12, 2021)

For this Sept, most, but not all, nights are available in a 2 or 3 BR garden view.  Fewer in 1 BR Garden but still most of the month.  Ocean front are gone for 2 BR and only 5 nights for 1 BR. 
No special types of credits needed since some of the Fiji units are full WM units.
For 2022, the ocean front units are gone at 13 months out (currently July) but there are lots of garden views left.  

Sue


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> When I went in 2019 I flew Fiji Airways LAX to NAN direct.  12 hour flight.



Mahalo, I figured it was long but I didn’t think that long. We’ll worth it though, it looks gorgeous!!

Hope it all works out for you again.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 12, 2021)

Fiji is 19 hours ahead of the USA West Coast. The flight is about 11 hours. You leave LAX about11pm and arrive about 5am. Fiji is a shared Resort. Some units are Wyndham (formerly Worldmark) South Pacific and some Units are Worldmark. I think the newest Units are all Wyndham South Pacific.. Remember when you leave LAX you arrive 2 days later because of the International Date line. So if you leave the USA on a Thursday you arrive in Fiji Saturday morning. Because of the.early arrival time and late departure time you should consider Booking an extra day on each end of the trip. You do not want to arrive at 6am but not be allowed to check-in until 4pm or later. It is nice to get to the Resort between 7 and 8 am and allowed to check-in and go directly to your Room to recover from the long flight. If you check-out between 10am and noon but your Departure is about 10pm that is a long wait. So if you Book an extra day at the end you can stay at the Resort until you have to go to the Airport.

Flight from Honolulu to Fiji is about 7 hours but you still cross the International Date Line.

If one is seriously considering a trip to Fiji sign up with Fiji Air to get their deals via email.


----------

